# Are all CA glues the same?



## DLJeffs (Oct 23, 2020)

This might have been addressed before. I did a few searches and couldn't find anything so I'll ask. Are all CA glues the same? I know there are thin, medium and gels. But at the hardware stores I see several different brands. I use CA glue in fly tying but haven't used it much in wood working. I grabbed a bottle the other day, Loctite Super Glu I thought it said, planning to use it to fill some small voids. It turned out to be some sort of flexible gel glue, not what I wanted at all. I'll probably find a use for it but because it dries in a soft, flexible rubber it doesn't work for wood working.

So anyway, are all wood working CA glues the same or have you found differences from the various manufacturers that work for or against you? Is it worth ordering what appears to be specialty CA glue for wood working (the hardware stores don't carry brands like Stickfast).


----------



## gman2431 (Oct 23, 2020)

I dont use it as a finish, which I suspect you would find differences in quality among brands, but just use it for general use. I found that the big pack of it at harbor freight works just the same as the high end stuff I got from woodcraft.


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks Cody, that's the kind of info I was searching for. I have tried it as a finish (on some purple heart reel seat inserts) and didn't much care for the result. But I know lots of people like using it to glue pieces together, especially small, hard to clamp pieces, because it's so fast.


----------



## trc65 (Oct 23, 2020)

I don't know, but I tend to agree with Cody. If you are using it to fill voids or to glue together, my gut feeling is they are all similar. Just choose the appropriate viscosity. I've used it a little as a finish for pens and other small projects, but not noticed a difference among the different brands I've tried. I've not tried any of the higher priced ones that are marketed more as finishes.


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 23, 2020)

If you are going to use it for a finish then l suggest looking for a 'low bloom' CA glue with a long open time. I've had good luck using 8oz bottles of Parfix 3408 ordered from woodturner/demonstrator Mark Sillay.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks for chiming in Tim and Karl. I hadn't heard of Parfix. It looked like it darkened that light colored board a little but not too bad. Wish he would have held it up so we could see the finish shine.


----------



## Karl_TN (Oct 24, 2020)

DLJeffs said:


> Thanks for chiming in Tim and Karl. I hadn't heard of Parfix. It looked like it darkened that light colored board a little but not too bad. Wish he would have held it up so we could see the finish shine.




Many woodturners hear about Parfix when Mark gives a demonstration at their club. He buys the Parfix CA glues by the case and then passes along the savings along to us. Many woods appear to darken some when a finish is applied because it changes how light gets reflected. Think of 3408 like lacquer, but it is thin enough to be absorbed into the wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Oct 24, 2020)

Thanks for posting the info Karl. Remember earlier discussions on Parfix but slipped my mind. Think I'm going to pick up a bottle to use on some Christmas ornaments.

BTW, didn't see any purchase info on Mark's web page, but did find an Etsy seller who carries Parfix in 2 or 8 oz bottles.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Sprung (Oct 24, 2020)

I have found, in the CA's, I've used, that some of the cheap stuff isn't worth it. I did not like Stick Fast. I used to use - and really liked - Satellite City CA.

And then I became allergic to CA. And switched to using an odorless CA, which would cause me no problems. On the occasions that I use CA, I use BSI Super-Gold (thin) and Super-Gold+ (medium). No fumes to worry about. No stinging eyes. I can use it without causing myself respiratory problems if I have forgotten to put a respirator on.

If I could do it all again, I would have started with a quality, odorless CA from the beginning.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DLJeffs (Oct 24, 2020)

Good info, Matt. I didn't know there were odorless varieties. Only problem now is I'm getting more confused again. Too many options.


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 24, 2020)

If you are using it for filling voids most thin CA glues are fine. The box store glues seem to be thicker and don’t get deep into the cracks. If using as a finish I would stay away from stick fast because it has a tendency to crack. I use medium mercury flex for my pen finishes and it comes out great and is very durable.


----------

